
Code42 shuttering consumer offering, CrashPlan for Home - settsu
https://www.code42.com/news-releases/code42-focus-business/
======
kwonstant
Some of the things hidden in the transition here that I noticed when exploring
converting to a small business account:

> Any computer-to-computer backups will be permanently deleted. After
> migration, you can't use computer-to-computer backups.

This was a neat feature to simplify local backups and makes the "higher tier"
a less compelling product.

------
Naveg
Indefinite retention of old versions and even deleted files was the killer
feature for me. It doesn't look like the small business plan supports it. Any
recommendations?

